
Where Does My Main Battery Go? - luu
https://acoup.blog/2019/11/29/collections-where-does-my-main-battery-go/
======
ReactiveJelly
Battery of _guns_ on a fictional spaceship.

I thought it would be about electrical batteries, so I quit reading after I
realized.

~~~
voz_
Odd take. I found this article extremely interesting. Perhaps give it a
chance?

~~~
meddlepal
Yea this is way more interesting than... electric batteries.

------
dddddaviddddd
I enjoyed the diagrams of actual ships showing how they're maximizing the
available space for propulsion and firepower. Seeing them from the outside it
had always been a mystery to me how they were organized.

